# Problems with the Wyndham Owners Forum?



## hjtug (Feb 17, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems logging in, or is it just me?
http://forums.atozed.com/ucp.php?mode=login


----------



## ronparise (Feb 17, 2012)

its not just you..I cant get in either


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 17, 2012)

You two broke it??


----------



## ledaga (Feb 18, 2012)

Must be 3.


----------



## vkrn (Feb 18, 2012)

I was hoping it wasn't just me. I haven't been able to get in for two days at least.


----------



## learnalot (Feb 18, 2012)

Can anyone get a hold of Glenn through email to check in and find out what the status is?  I don't have the address.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 18, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Can anyone get a hold of Glenn through email to check in and find out what the status is?  I don't have the address.



Some time ago I received an email from him at glenn.benscoter@verizon.net
but that doesn't work for me now.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 18, 2012)

hjtug said:


> Some time ago I received an email from him at glenn.benscoter@verizon.net
> but that doesn't work for me now.



To state the apparrent, maybe the site is no longer functioning.


----------



## ToadHall53 (Feb 18, 2012)

vkrn said:


> I was hoping it wasn't just me. I haven't been able to get in for two days at least.



I can login


----------



## learnalot (Feb 18, 2012)

ToadHall53 said:


> I can login



Hi ToadHall.  I think you might be referring to a different website.  My guess would be that you meant you are able to log in to wyndhamvacationresorts.com not the for owners by owners forum referenced in this thread which has appeared to be completely down for the last 2 days.  If you actually DID mean you could log in to forums.atozed, please clarify.  Thanks.


----------



## ToadHall53 (Feb 18, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Hi ToadHall.  I think you might be referring to a different website.  My guess would be that you meant you are able to log in to wyndhamvacationresorts.com not the for owners by owners forum referenced in this thread which has appeared to be completely down for the last 2 days.  If you actually DID mean you could log in to forums.atozed, please clarify.  Thanks.



Your right I tried Wyndham owners  forum its down for me too.


----------



## cirkus (Feb 18, 2012)

post removed


----------



## learnalot (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks guys but it wasn't really my intention to have people post Glenn's email address on a public forum...just that if someone had an email address and could try and get in touch with him then maybe post an update.  Since people posted some email addresses, I will try and get a hold of Glenn, but those posts should probably be edited to remove his email address.  Posting corporate contacts is one thing, but Glenn is just an owner who has tried to help organize the website.


----------



## learnalot (Feb 18, 2012)

Just to update, I tried to reach Glenn at the addresses people gave but they came back undeliverable.  I was thinking there were two "t"s - Benscotter but both adresses given only have one T.  Does anyone know for sure which is correct?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2012)

_I sent a message to the webmaster, _

On 2/18/2012 10:33 PM, ronparise wrote:
Kudzu World Contact:

Name: Ron Parise
Email:
Message: The wyndham owners forum broke

any info??

_and the answer:_

We've had a hardware failure. We are working on provisioning a new server.


----------



## pagosajim (Feb 18, 2012)

I posted on the yahoo site:



> http://forums.atozed.com/ has been down for at least 2 days as far as I can
> tell. Can anyone provide an explanation and ETA?



Glenn responded:



> I received word from Chad Hower the owner and operator that provides the space and tech service for free that the server had been attacked.  They were rebuilding the server when they discovered that more there were other problems.  They bought a new server and was trying to build it and transfer over all the information.  We have freebies here but he has his entire business there.
> 
> He estimated it may be another couple of days.
> 
> ...



Looks like we need to just hang tight for a while...


----------



## learnalot (Feb 18, 2012)

pagosajim said:


> I posted on the yahoo site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.  Good to know what's up.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 14, 2012)

*Progress on Wyndham Owners Site*

I tried to login to the Wyndham Owners site today and I see information on phpBB3, including how to install it.  I suppose this is a sign of progress toward restoring access to the site.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 14, 2012)

hjtug said:


> I tried to login to the Wyndham Owners site today and I see information on phpBB3, including how to install it.  I suppose this is a sign of progress toward restoring access to the site.



Me, too!  I hope it is up, soon - I miss it

Linda


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 15, 2012)

lhumes7 said:


> Me, too!  I hope it is up, soon - I miss it
> 
> Linda



I know! I remember atleast a dozen people on their renting points for $5 per 1,000 and with that down i'm stuck!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 15, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I know! I remember atleast a dozen people on their renting points for $5 per 1,000 and with that down i'm stuck!



A non-predatory price would be in the area of 7 dollars per thousand.  If you went with that, I am sure the TUG Market Place would be able to deliver.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> A non-predatory price would be in the area of 7 dollars per thousand.  If you went with that, I am sure the TUG Market Place would be able to deliver.



$7 per 1,000  Some of the Timeshares in the Wyndham system go up to 700,000 points! That's $4,900 for a week!

Granted i only need about 40,000 for two nights, but that's still $280 for only two nights!  I'm just a poor single dad! That extra $80 is a week of food!

ETA: 
I guess if that includes the $99 cost of a Guest Certificate its not bad...now(2:28pm) if i can get a Platinum member to book it, with their 50% off points and free upgrade, i can get a 2br for 30,300 points $7 per 1,000 equals, $212.10....still more then i like to pay per day, but not 'ridiculously high'


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 15, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> $7 per 1,000  Some of the Timeshares in the Wyndham system go up to 700,000 points! That's $4,900 for a week!
> 
> Granted i only need about 40,000 for two nights, but that's still $280 for only two nights!  I'm just a poor single dad! That extra $80 is a week of food!
> 
> ...



I was assuming no additional costs for a guest pass nor transaction fees.  I am not great on math but I think 40,000 points times 7 is 210 dollars.  There is 40 of the 80 dollars.  Maybe a quanity discount for longer reservations or multiple discounts and the free upgrade would be possable without being to terribly preditory.

Food or Timeshare that is the question.  The answer is Timeshare.

I am not in the habit of looking at weeks above 200,000 points for a week.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I was assuming no additional costs for a guest pass nor transaction fees.  I am not great on math but I think 40,000 points times 7 is 210 dollars.  There is 40 of the 80 dollars.  Maybe a quanity discount for longer reservations or multiple discounts and the free upgrade would be possable without being to terribly preditory.
> 
> Food or Timeshare that is the question.  The answer is Timeshare.
> 
> I am not in the habit of looking at weeks above 200,000 points for a week.



You're right.  Your math is not great.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 15, 2012)

chapjim said:


> You're right.  Your math is not great.



Your right, it is 280.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 15, 2012)

chapjim said:


> You're right.  Your math is not great.



Shh! don't teach him math! It's better for the Rentee if the Renter can't add!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2012)

Ride

the folks that rent their points for $5/1000 are just trying to recover their costs. They will even make their VIP benefits available to you

You may be  just a poor single dad looking for an affordable vacation...but Im a poorer old fart trying to get by on social security.  I need a profit..$7/1000 points is about right if I want to help someone out..but Ive been renting 3 day weekends at about $10/1000.  Although if you catch me the week before my social security hits my bank account you may get a deal...there at least one tugger that got some of my points for $4.50/1000


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> $7 per 1,000  Some of the Timeshares in the Wyndham system go up to 700,000 points! That's $4,900 for a week!
> 
> Granted i only need about 40,000 for two nights, but that's still $280 for only two nights!  I'm just a poor single dad! That extra $80 is a week of food!
> 
> ...



If you are looking for a plat with discount and upgrade I'm guessing your point cost is going to be closer to 15,000 than 30,000 which would save you some money. so if you got one for 15,000 at $7 then your cost is only 52.50 per night. 

Jason


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 16, 2012)

When I asked on the other Wyndham yahoo group, Glenn responded that  that the backups for the past couple months were corrupt and they brought a tool in to fix it and that he has seen some indications that the platform is being put back in place.

The space was donated and not only was the forum lost, but the donor's business stuff also.

Ride,
I saw a PM where my husband might have tried to help you, but we are a poor family with upcoming college expenses which doesn't leave much room.  I do agree that it is that darn guest certificate fee that kills the price.  And of course, those newer Wyndham resort's point charts are through the roof.  I don't even like paying the point prices with the discount and the upgrade.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> When I asked on the other Wyndham yahoo group, Glenn responded that  that the backups for the past couple months were corrupt and they brought a tool in to fix it and that he has seen some indications that the platform is being put back in place.
> 
> The space was donated and not only was the forum lost, but the donor's business stuff also.
> 
> ...



Your husband was very nice and i wish i could have worked out something with him, i hope i didn't offending him with the lowballing, that wasn't my intention.  It is those darn guest certificate fees that kill everything with Wyndham,  it can't be easy for those that make a business out of renting to put out competitive pricing


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 16, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If you are looking for a plat with discount and upgrade I'm guessing your point cost is going to be closer to 15,000 than 30,000 which would save you some money. so if you got one for 15,000 at $7 then your cost is only 52.50 per night.
> 
> Jason



I could be wrong but the trend I see becoming more visable is preditor renters want the rental from Platium Members at a fraction of the maintance fees they pay and all the associate benifits.  I suspect there are not very many takers on this approach.  I could be wrong.  I would leave the units sit empty or use them myself at the rate indicated above.  I suspect that most of this activity is driven by people trying to rent for a fraction of the maitance fees being paid to then re-rent to others for the profit.  A verision of Equity Stealing that you occussionally hear about in the real estate market.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I could be wrong but the trend I see becoming more visable is preditor renters want the rental from Platium Members at a fraction of the maintance fees they pay and all the associate benifits.  I suspect there are not very many takers on this approach.  I could be wrong.  I would leave the units sit empty or use them myself at the rate indicated above.  I suspect that most of this activity is driven by people trying to rent for a fraction of the maitance fees being paid to then re-rent to others for the profit.  A verision of Equity Stealing that you occussionally hear about in the real estate market.



Aren't you one of the people always saying 'Rentals are cheaper then MF's, so why buy?"

When the Wyndham forum was open there were dozens of ad's for people wanting to rent their points for $5 per 1,000, i remember 1 or 2 at $4.50 per thousand, i don't think its 'predatory' when it is the going rate ....If you are a Platinum owner and your paying MORE then $5 per thousand in MF's, you need to reconsider what properties you own at....

As for the 'Equity Stealing' belief, i'm not sure how this would work unless the platinum owner was in on it....The Guest can't call up and change the Guest Certificates, that's something that HAS to be done by the owners...seems like something that would have to be planned out months ahead...the renter would have to advertise and get a renters name to put on the Guest Certificate BEFORE the owner books the room...Very dangerous, its more likely you aren't going to be able to follow through with the rental then you are


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 16, 2012)

You might want to try this Wyndham group, if you are not already a member.  This is not a very active group at all.  It is an offshoot of the original yahoo group whose members didn't want to lose the email format when it when into a board format.  There may not be alot of activity, but there are a number of members.  You have to join of course.


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Wyndham_Fairfield_Timeshare_Owners/


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 16, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Aren't you one of the people always saying 'Rentals are cheaper then MF's, so why buy?"
> 
> When the Wyndham forum was open there were dozens of ad's for people wanting to rent their points for $5 per 1,000, i remember 1 or 2 at $4.50 per thousand, i don't think its 'predatory' when it is the going rate ....If you are a Platinum owner and your paying MORE then $5 per thousand in MF's, you need to reconsider what properties you own at....
> 
> As for the 'Equity Stealing' belief, i'm not sure how this would work unless the platinum owner was in on it....The Guest can't call up and change the Guest Certificates, that's something that HAS to be done by the owners...seems like something that would have to be planned out months ahead...the renter would have to advertise and get a renters name to put on the Guest Certificate BEFORE the owner books the room...Very dangerous, its more likely you aren't going to be able to follow through with the rental then you are





> ... IF you are only getting what you believe are low ball offers, obviously your asking too much ... You guys should feel privileged to even get offered $100 for you week...
> 
> Letting you week go to waste because you can't accept the REAL value of your week is stubborn and ignorant...It's the same thing with retail buyers and the thing we fight everyday against here on TUG
> 
> ...


----------



## hjtug (Mar 16, 2012)

*I was able to login today*

to the Wynham Resorts Forums (Wyndham Owners Forum).  The format seemed different and I didn't find any new posts, but I didn't spend much time on it.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 18, 2012)

I can get-in too.  The formatting sure does look different.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's just the raw forum data without a pretty skin or theme.  I don't think all the data is their either.  Sure hope they can get it back.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> You might want to try this Wyndham group, if you are not already a member.  This is not a very active group at all.  It is an offshoot of the original yahoo group whose members didn't want to lose the email format when it when into a board format.  There may not be alot of activity, but there are a number of members.  You have to join of course.
> 
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Wyndham_Fairfield_Timeshare_Owners/


 

Remember the good old Yahoo Group days??!!!  I miss that format.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 21, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Remember the good old Yahoo Group days??!!!  I miss that format.



I have that thought frequently and I wonder what ever happened to Keith who origially founded it.

Glen did a great job taking it over and I know alot of work went into setting up the current forum, but for me it was just never the same.  I finally decided to really give it a chance about a month or so ago and within a week or two it crashed.

So much for that idea...

One of my current forms of entertainment is figuring out which tug users names belong to old forum members and I am not quite sure if I have you figured out yet.


----------



## vkrn (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there any news about the Wyndham Forum? There is nothing at that site now. Has the forum been given up?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the current update from the site...

*Current Status

Chad and his techies have been able to partically bring back the site. I will be working with them to get us back up and operating. However my 90 yr old father is in the hospital and I will not be able to devote a lot of time this week.

Glenn Benscoter (March/29/2012)*

Hope that helps.

Jason


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Jason  and Venda:

Like getting back on topic!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update.  Not good about Glenn's father.  Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 30, 2012)

Any recent news? As my olde grandpappy used to say, no news is bad news!


----------



## hjtug (May 2, 2012)

I just tried the site and got a login page for the first time since the site went down.  I tried to login but it wouldn't recognize my ID.  Perhaps we have to reregister.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 2, 2012)

hjtug said:


> I just tried the site and got a login page for the first time since the site went down.  I tried to login but it wouldn't recognize my ID.  Perhaps we have to reregister.







Board index 
Change font size
FAQ
Register
Login


Some news is good news! 

Information

Yes its been a long time.. but we are almost back.. Data recovery under way (wish us luck!!) -May 2, 2012



Board index
The team • Delete all board cookies • All times are UTC - 5 hours [ DST ]

Powered by phpBB® Forum Software © phpBB Group


----------



## scootr5 (May 2, 2012)

Cool!its not nearly as active as here, but there is a wealth of great info and friendly members over there that I miss....


----------



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Cool!its not nearly as active as here, but there is a wealth of great info and friendly members over there that I miss....



I only know about the TUG Wyndham BBS. What are the good features of the Wyndham forum, when it runs properly?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 2, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I only know about the TUG Wyndham BBS. What are the good features of the Wyndham forum, when it runs properly?



The Moderators and Owner are nicer on TUG.


----------



## scootr5 (May 2, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The Moderators and Owner are nicer on TUG.



Glenn is plenty nice, and helpful, over there. 

They maintain a great maintenance fee calculator and fee history for the various properties, and a pretty good Wyndham "primer". Also floor plans for the various resorts that you can view without having to be logged in to the Wyn site - that's handy when your looking to rent from an owner.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 4, 2012)

*Good News*

Back up and running but no history! 



BOARD RECONSTRUCTION

by admin » Thu May 03, 2012 4:12 pm 

We are trying to rebuild the board from the backups Chad has. 

SO EVERYTHING posted until then may be overwritten.

Hope to be back full up - soon.

Glenn Benscoter
adminSite Admin Posts: 3Joined: Tue May 01, 2012 5:21 am


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 4, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I only know about the TUG Wyndham BBS. What are the good features of the Wyndham forum, when it runs properly?



I am also a fan of the specific resort pages especially looking for pictures of room or the resort much easier to find that way. 

Jason


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2012)

Be sure to whipe your feet, Glenn is a little snooty IMHO


----------



## ace2000 (May 4, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Be sure to whipe your feet, Glenn is a little snooty IMHO


 
Not sure why you'd say that, however...

We ask all to sign their posts.  If you continue to not sign your posts, you will be asked to leave.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 4, 2012)

Well, I see we have some people volunteering to take over Glen's UNPAID job over on the Wydham forums.

I don't remember a whole lot of people stepping up for the job, back when the original owner decided to practically abandon it.

I owe my general timeshare knowledge to TUG, but all of knowledge on how to "work" the Wyndham system to the original Fairfield Yahoo group which is be parent of the Wyndham forums.  All of the info that was developed for the yahoo group was moved over to Forums.

I will admit that I was not a fan of moving from the original email format, so I have not really tried the Forums yet since the very very beginning.  Then they went down about a week or two after I decided to check them out.

I was going to say "Like my momma always said..."   but I AM a MOTHER and so I will just say it myself....

If you don't have something nice to say about someone, keep your mouth zipped!


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 4, 2012)

PS The deal about signing your name came from the forums originators, I know when Glen does that it is because of those originators.

Lisa from PA


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Not sure why you'd say that, however...
> 
> We ask all to sign their posts. If you continue to not sign your posts, you will be asked to leave.


 

Thank you for proving my point, I just don't get it and haven't been back

As I said a little snooty for my taste


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 4, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Thank you for proving my point, I just don't get it and haven't been back
> 
> As I said a little snooty for my taste




Do you get bent out of shape when resort asks for  driver's license  and credit card?

What about when PCP refers you to a specialist and you have to fill  out  around 6 pages of info PCP  has and produce driver's license and insurance card?

Or, when  that mean old cop decides to  nail you  out of the  50 other cars breaking speed limit and asks for driver's license, registration  and proof  of insurance.

With ID theft being rampant today people want to know who they are dealing with. Hand shake deals went  down the tube with nickel cigars and smoking lamp!.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Do you get bent out of shape when resort asks for driver's license and credit card?  Not at all -
> What about when PCP refers you to a specialist and you have to fill out around 6 pages of info PCP has and produce driver's license and insurance card?  Wouldn't have insurance that requires a primary care physician, I have had a PPO for the last 18 years
> 
> Or, when that mean old cop decides to nail you out of the 50 other cars breaking speed limit and asks for driver's license, registration and proof of insurance.  Haven't been pulled over in 15 years
> ...


 
*My posts are stamped with my user name why should I "Sign" them and be chastised for not*


----------



## scottmc70 (May 4, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> *My posts are stamped with my user name why should I "Sign" them and be chastised for not*



Because that is the way that board is ran. Just like some places require a tie. But if you do not wish to do what they require than you do not have to visit them. 
When I was researching Wyndham I Joined that board and Tug I will say that the personalty is quite different. They ask that you do most of your own reading and searching before asking questions, where tug seems more willing to help upfront.


----------



## ausman (May 4, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> *My posts are stamped with my user name why should I "Sign" them and be chastised for not*



Because it is the behaviour of the Group you are wanting to join.

Didn't you learn anything in kindergarten.


----------



## cruzad3r (May 4, 2012)

scottmc70 said:


> Because that is the way that board is ran. Just like some places require a tie. But if you do not wish to do what they require than you do not have to visit them.
> When I was researching Wyndham I Joined that board and Tug I will say that the personalty is quite different. They ask that you do most of your own reading and searching before asking questions, where tug seems more willing to help upfront.



It really depends on the user. For instance i was asking for some actual pictures and reviews about wyndham national harbor on here and certain user refuses to share and told me to sign up as a tug member. While there's someone else simply answer and address all of my questions and concerns.

I thought all public forums were suppose to be helpful yet there are people would only offer ''selective'' help. Oh well


----------



## Rent_Share (May 5, 2012)

basham said:


> Because it is the behavior of the Group you are wanting to join.
> 
> Didn't you learn anything in kindergarten.


 
It's the will of one individual, and as said "I chose not to return"

Please Note - Ace2000 posted "We ask all to sign their posts. If you continue to not sign your posts, you will be asked to leave."  -  I never mentioned this in my TUG posting but was the exact interaction that I felt was condescending in tone and approach. I Left and have never been back




IMHO the Kindergarten comment is a personal attack


----------



## jebloomquist (May 5, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I owe my general timeshare knowledge to TUG, but all of knowledge on how to "work" the Wyndham system to the original Fairfield Yahoo group which is be parent of the Wyndham forums.  All of the info that was developed for the yahoo group was moved over to Forums.



Do you think that this information will be recoverable. I would find it quite interesting, even if dated.

Jim


----------

